# Way Out Over My Skis??



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Hey gang! Just got my Seaview from the postman!! So, I'm lookin' at the box, thinkin', "What a cool looking kit!", when, suddenly, I see 'Skill Level 3'!!?! 

"What the....!!??" I'M NOT LISENCED FOR SKILL LEVEL 3!!!! GEEZ!! I don't know if I can even _legally_ take the cellophane off the damn thing!! :freak:



Fearing that I might be in over my head,
Wayne


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Very observant of you. Please send it to me, it's for your own good.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

It's probably rated "Skill Level 3" because a bit of dexterity and modeling experience is helpful in assembling and painting the small fiddly bits that make up the interior. The major hull sections are so big and fit together so easily, I think an average 10-year-old could assemble them.

And if you're "way out over your skis," you need a qualified ski instructor!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

scotpens said:


> The major hull sections are so big and fit together so easily, I think an average 10-year-old could assemble them.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Rebel Rocker said:


> Somebody go out and find me a 10-year-old, I can't make head or tails out of this thing!


The head is the round end with the big windows and the droopy fins. The tail is the pointy end with the tubes and fins like a ’59 Caddy!

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=59280&stc=1&d=1210215801[/IMG-LEFT]



(Actually, I've always thought the ’61 was more of an influence.)


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Skill level 3??? I thought it was a SNAP kit!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

The factory asked us if we wanted to do it as a snap kit. Seriously. We kind of chuckled and told them a glue kit was what we intended.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Frank- Thank you for producing this kit. It really is a dream for a lot of us. I hope you live forever!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Rebel Rocker said:


> "What the....!!??" I'M NOT LISENCED FOR SKILL LEVEL 3!!!! GEEZ!! I don't know if I can even _legally_ take the cellophane off the damn thing!! :freak:


:lol: Dude, that's HYSTERICAL :lol: And F91 tryin' to HELP YOU OUT...:lol:
Scotpens...cool comparison with the caddy!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Moebius said:


> The factory asked us if we wanted to do it as a snap kit. Seriously. We kind of chuckled and told them a glue kit was what we intended.


Actually the one thing I really like about the kits engineering is that while it is a glue kit, its almost engineered like a snap kit. Pretty much every major part and most of the minor ones fit only one way and can be dry fitted easily. Like the flying sub bay... It has seven parts but all seven only assemble one way, so you cant mix up port/stbd, fore/aft, etc. And the bay snugly fits into the lower hull only one way... VERY positive. The way the Flying Sub windshield fits into the lower hull is also very positive and alleviates some of the crappy fit of the larger but clumsier Aurora kit.


----------

